# Urgent! cuba turning yellow



## aln

well i got pressurized c02 for my 30gallon tank, and it is currently running at around 2-3 bubbles per sec. i had in for a week now and i use to grown cuba emerged.

this is what i did. 
-fill the tank up
-installed the c02
-set it for 2-3 bps
- i run it on 8 hours (lighting and c02 on same timer)

now ive notice that the hcuba is turning yellow all over the tank that was still very green about 4 days ago. 

i read that it might need some dose of iron?

please help! i dont want all my cuba to die 

ps> i also have this film of something on the top layer of the water...not sure what that is. (tank has no cover)


----------



## J-P

the film is a protein skim that breaks up with surface agitation.

If you are running CO2 and not adding macros you may be causing an imbalance / water acidification.


----------



## Fergus

Really hope you are able to work it out, because i've been stoked about this tank.


----------



## aln

And where can I get some macro?? What's the full name of it? 

I hope this works also


----------



## Fergus

Macros like Iron, Phosphorous, Nitrogen and potassium. Most LFS's will have the seachem line, alternatively there is a canadian company Taylored Aquatics that also has a pretty complete line of supplements, and its cheaper than seachem.


----------



## Sinerviz

for a cost effective way of dosing ferts, use the EI method (Estimative Index)

Any store that specializes in Homegrown Hydroponics will carry the individual fertilizers needed and they are SUPER cheap for enough to last you over a year.

Check this link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## iBetta

it could be that your HC is melting (which is normal) because of the C02 difference when you filled up the tank (emerged=emersed?). co2 in water is a lot less than atmospheric co2. generally they will bounce back after melting. but to prevent that, i doubled my dose of seachem excel for the first 2 weeks. after that, i switched to dry ferts (EI dosing). since i see that you live close to markham, there's a hydroponics store in markham (near markham village, like the old markham by main street) that sells those dry ferts. after 1 month of EI dosing, i just use C02 now and they still grow nicely, but a bit slower of course . i think doing excel is important when you first submerge your HC, it'll prevent it from melting (turning brown, yellow). but of course, dosing dry ferts (macros and micros) and the right amounts will prevent all of that XD.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

iBetta said:


> it could be that your HC is melting (which is normal) because of the C02 difference when you filled up the tank (emerged=emersed?). co2 in water is a lot less than atmospheric co2. generally they will bounce back after melting. but to prevent that, i doubled my dose of seachem excel for the first 2 weeks. after that, i switched to dry ferts (EI dosing). since i see that you live close to markham, there's a hydroponics store in markham (near markham village, like the old markham by main street) that sells those dry ferts. after 1 month of EI dosing, i just use C02 now and they still grow nicely, but a bit slower of course . i think doing excel is important when you first submerge your HC, it'll prevent it from melting (turning brown, yellow). but of course, dosing dry ferts (macros and micros) and the right amounts will prevent all of that XD.


Heh, I use the same method too. I find it's the best way to switch emersed plant to submersed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## iBetta

yay! i finally know that im doing something right! XD thanks zebrapl3co!


----------



## aln

omg you guys are soo much help! 
i went to aqua inspiration to get some liquid fert. i also have some liquid iron dose. i hope everything else does bounce back!  3 months of emersed and now everything is yellow and brownish at the base. i do see some new ones growing by are kinds small.

These are the good parts


















Use to look like this


----------



## iBetta

mmmmm. i don't know if it's worth it, but i would try to trim a little so that the yellow bottom can receive more light...also, try use some root tabs because carpeting plants with complex roots/runners (like hairgrass for example) would get most of their nutrients from the substrate so maybe you can try that too . definitely keep up with the ferts, excel for now, and weekly water changes to avoid buildup . don't worry, we don't want to have such a nice scape go to waste!


----------

